# [Help] Stuck at Bootogo - Bad Flash



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

My phone won't boot up, it gets stuck on the bootlogo and i can only get into stock recovery. I was going from OMFGB to Stock Froyo and my battery died mid flash. I cant charge it enough to SBF. Is there something that i can rename to use the update.zip option and install in stock recovery that would fix this or do i have to wait until i can get the battery charged.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i think of heard of such update.zip's, but i think that will only install signed.zips or something. I think meaning only signed.zips from verizon. i cant remember exactly maybe someone can explain what im talking about in more detail. But ur best bet, i think is to try to find someone to swapa battery with. Or find a way to charge yours. Theres also batteries for 5 dollars on amazon. and external chargers. Dn if u really wanna spend the money on them both but i ordered a battery and charger for 20 bucks....ull just to have see what u wanna do? or if anyone else has an update.zip u can flash.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ya i ordered a replacement battery and external charger just waiting for them to come tomorrow. i too have heard of these signed updates.zip but no luck. Even tried taking phone to my local verizon wireless but they couldn't help, and it wasn't cause of the root but because their having the same issue i was, i assumed they would have a factory cable, i know anyone could buy one. I saw it on the Team Black Hat Site. Guess i just have to wait.


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

You could of cut a USB cable, twisted the insides of the black and red wire and put them to their respected negative(black) and positive(red) positions(labeled on back of battery) . Plugged in the USB and charged the battery..... or you can make your own factory cable.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

In some instances, if you plug the phone in, then press the power button and pull the battery right when it starts booting up, you can put the battery back in and it will start charging. Doesn't always work though.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> You could of cut a USB cable, twisted the insides of the black and red wire and put them to their respected negative(black) and positive(red) positions(labeled on back of battery) . Plugged in the USB and charged the battery..... or you can make your own factory cable.


How long would of cutting the USB Cable of taken to charge and is it safe to use. I didn't know you could make your own factory cable either. Oh well stuffs already on the way. By the way Framework43 love your work follow you on twitter.


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> How long would of cutting the USB Cable of taken to charge and is it safe to use. I didn't know you could make your own factory cable either. Oh well stuffs already on the way. By the way Framework43 love your work follow you on twitter.


Not recommended that much(charging by stripped wires), factory cables are recommended to make because no one wants to shell out $35 for a cable :|

EDIT:
Thank you for your support, drop in IRC ,freenode #rootz. I'm usually avail. to chat about anything


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Got battery charged, and running again. All is good again


----------

